# Spear skiff motor mounting advice



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

Follow Harry’s instruction, he knows the boat better than anyone does! It also sounds right for most hulls!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a glades x n mounted the motor 19" on 16" transom on 4" jack plate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Follow Harry’s instruction, he knows the boat better than anyone does! It also sounds right for most hulls!


Why would he know about the hulls he builds? Haha


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

alrighty then, Ill do it. well see what happens. Thanks yall.....


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I had a glades x n mounted the motor 19" on 16" transom on 4" jack plate.


Was your gladesx a tunnel? how far above the transom cld you run without cavitation?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> Was your gladesx a tunnel? how far above the transom cld you run without cavitation?


I can run around all day with my motor jacked all the way up. Just did so around Ozello this past weekend. See the pic below...

The cav plate mounts to your motor, not your transom...so your plate height depends on motor height and/or jack plate settings...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

redrum27 said:


> Was your gladesx a tunnel? how far above the transom cld you run without cavitation?


No tunnel, regular transom, sra 12" power tech prop s/s 5850 rpm @ 33/30 gps dependent on load. 19"+ motor height on 4" Vance jack plate. Yamaha 2006 2 cylinder 2 stroke, 25 , highly modded with hydro tec parts.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

crboggs just noticed your avatar/picture no jetskis. Love It!!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok thanks, I should be getting my motor at some point this week, gonna mount it 1 inch above bottom, but leave an extra bolt hole for wiggle room. Looking forward to splashing it minus the breakin period. apreciate it.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> No tunnel, regular transom, sra 12" power tech prop s/s 5850 rpm @ 33/30 gps dependent on load. 19"+ motor height on 4" Vance jack plate. Yamaha 2006 2 cylinder 2 stroke, 25 , highly modded with hydro tec parts.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> No tunnel, regular transom, sra 12" power tech prop s/s 5850 rpm @ 33/30 gps dependent on load. 19"+ motor height on 4" Vance jack plate. Yamaha 2006 2 cylinder 2 stroke, 25 , highly modded with hydro tec parts.


This is something I never would have done until I came on this forum. Learned a lot from you guys. (remember some of it) Now I've seen a shallow water boat that is not a poling skiff with the motor so high you just knew it would burn. Then I saw a video of it in action. Appears to defy natural physics but of course it does not. Anyway these guys will set you straight on EVERYTHING. If you want to nuclear power your boat someone here will tell you how.........I'm sure........well.......pretty sure.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This vid is impressive


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

It's just acting like a baby surface drive.

Here's a real one :


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> This vid is impressive


I’m about to post my full Bob’s nosecone pickup kit in the classifieds.


----------

